# New Wolf Hybrid Puppy



## Ravenlyn6996 (Aug 14, 2008)

Im getting a new puppy this friday. I have grown up around dogs and had a few when i was a kid. And you know what that means i pet it and mom feeds it lol. I do have a cat. I have had him and actually taken care of him for 2 and a half years. Hes up to date on all shots, fixed everything is good. Well im 19 i have my own place with my cousin to whom its shared. So i think im ready for a dog. I have done ALOT of searching and a few dogs didnt work out. They were already given out for adoption or they didnt want the dog going to an apartment. So started looking and saw an ad for wold hybrid puppies. I was like NO WAY! SWEET! Did some research and they rock. Plus im weird and really wanted a dog with ice blue eyes, lol. Well found this lady/breeder im assuming. And shes selling one for 150 dollars! Which is even better because huskies are like 400, lol. Well his mom is siberian husky and oregon grey wolf and his dad is a coyote and a german shephard. So hes not full wolf but he has some beautiful breeds in him. Heres a pic.







[/IMG]

So he is 10 weeks. Hes had his first two puppy shots. I have to take him back to the vet next thursday she said for a worm check and his next shots. Told me she is feeding him science diet puppy food right now. Hes not fixed told me i couldnt get him fixed till he was 5-6 months old. I was thinking about switching his food to Blue Buffalo its not the best but from what i read its pretty good. How did you potty train your pup? And also Im having trouble with names. Im really picky about names they have to be unique and different. My cats name is Zues, lol. I like egyptian stuff, gods, vampires, anime, video games, constellations, alcoholic beverages work too ~. Heres a list of what I have came up with so far:
Hades
Nanook or Nahnuk(from the lost boys)
Diablo
Storm
Azure
Kaine or Caine
Beo
Diago
Talon
Keenu
Lightning
Majik
Mystik
Niko
Bacardi
Hypnotiq
Rayne
Kalani "The sky; chieftain."
Anubis
Kane

Id appreciate any info you could supply me with


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

You don't say what the ratio of dog to wolf is but whatever it is, please talk to someone who is a wolf expert in order to learn what you may be facing in the future as your pup grows into full maturity. For one thing, I'd make sure that your cat is never alone with the wolf hybrid you're getting. While it won't matter as much when he's a pup it will later on, especially if he's got a significant amount of wolf in him.

I'm talking from experience. My sister had a wolf hybrid for 7 years and after age two she became more wolf-like in her behavior each year. So you'd better learn all you can about wolf behavior, which is different from dog behavior. I'm not saying you'll have the same experience, but you need to be prepared.


----------



## Ravenlyn6996 (Aug 14, 2008)

skelaki said:


> You don't say what the ratio of dog to wolf is but whatever it is, please talk to someone who is a wolf expert in order to learn what you may be facing in the future as your pup grows into full maturity. For one thing, I'd make sure that your cat is never alone with the wolf hybrid you're getting. While it won't matter as much when he's a pup it will later on, especially if he's got a significant amount of wolf in him.
> 
> I'm talking from experience. My sister had a wolf hybrid for 7 years and after age two she became more wolf-like in her behavior each year. So you'd better learn all you can about wolf behavior, which is different from dog behavior. I'm not saying you'll have the same experience, but you need to be prepared.


Oh i know. My boyfriend actually flipped out at first he was all like. NO! Your not getting a wolf! It will eat kitty! I talked to the breeder and shes got 5 cats, chickens, horses, cows and ducks and she said they do fine even as adults. Plus he is really young. All i know is what the mom has in her im assuming half husky and half wolf and the dad half coyote and half shephard. So hes a quarter of each i guess.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

You want to keep a wolf hybrid in an apartment? With a cat?

Please do some more research. Naming the dog will be the least of your problems.


----------



## klip (Jul 22, 2008)

I would take whatever your breeder says with a BIG pinch of salt as she may not give you a balanced viewpoint. Some quotes (and these are from quite pro-wolf hybrid sites):

from this site
Wolf hybrids can be sweet, intelligent companions. However, hybrids are not generally the ideal pet. They require a lot more time, effort and patience than dogs, and are definitely not for the inexperienced. They require special containment and diet, which can be an expensive proposition. And for many people who don't know the facts beforehand, hybrids can go from being docile, adorable puppies to adults who challenge their unprepared owners for dominance, and become destructive and impossible to handle.



from this site
People have to understand that a wolf-dog is still part wild, it will never be the docile family pet, these animals have special needs, both physical and mental. The Tragic truth is that many wolf-dog hybrids end up at the Humane Society, and once there they are put down, because it is almost impossible to place a hybrid with a new owner, due to the fact that they develop a strong bond, Some Veterinarians will not treat wolf-dogs, in some jurisdictions it is illegal for them to treat wild animals such as wolves and hybrids.


----------



## kpollard (Aug 3, 2008)

Sorry, but for a first dog this is a bad idea. For your first you will need a dog that is going to be much less dominant and hard to handle. Wolf-hybrids are not a domesticated dog, and if you don't have much experience with dogs to begin with you're setting yourself up for disaster.

I'd be really wary that the woman wants to sell the puppy for so cheap, and that she is willing to give him to you as a first dog. Please, I urge you, steer clear of this and choose a dog that is better suited for you.


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

I totally agree that this is a very bad idea and a disaster (for the animals if nothing else) waiting to happen. This "breeder" is being very dishonest with the OP, prpbably just in it for the money and will tell people precisely what they want to hear. Assuming the animal's parents are half wolf and half dog and half coyote, half dog this pup is 1/2 wild canine. I just hope that the OP is actually a bored kid with too much time on her hands and is not seriously considering this pup.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

I think the chances of the 19 yr old not taking the wolf-hybrid (if he is a true wolf-hybrid) are slim and none. Some things in life I guess you just got to jump in and get wet. OP's age is a big factor. Hey while we're on the wolf subject has anybody seen any wolves in a circus act? I'm just curious.


----------



## LoveBrits18 (Jul 31, 2008)

Agreed with all of the above that this is an absolute disaster waiting to happen. If you're 19, i'm assuming you live in an apartment. I'm 20, I'm in an apartment, and I agonized over getting a brittany because they are so high energy, but finally decided to get one because I have such an active lifestyle and I know I'll be able to keep up with the breed.

With that said, having a wolf hybrid in an apartment with a cat, and being an inexperienced owner...no. I know a wolf hybrid is really appealing because they ARE really neat animals...but they are INCREDIBLY unpredictable. As others have said...dogs and wolves are two completely different things. BTW..I wouldn't consider anyone a "breeder" who randomly crosses huskies/wolves/coyotes/shepards/hyenas/etc...good lord!

I have met 3 true wolf hybrids in my 3 years as a vet tech...2 of which were half and half...one half shepard and the other half malamute. They were absolutely stunning dogs...and had experienced owners, but they could not be around anyone without being muzzled. The doctor and I would go in the room, the dog would be sitting calmly and out of nowhere would lunge and try to attack everyone in sight, INCLUDING the owner. Not saying this is true of ALL wolf hybrids..just throwing it out there.

Just my 2 cents...I would avoid this idea like the plague if I were you, do some research on TRUE breeds..and pick one that is best suited to your lifestyle/ level of experience. If you do decide to get the pup, and in 6 months give it up to the shelter because it's too aggressive...realize it will be put down almost immediatly.

Sorry if that was harsh and a novel.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

In most areas, if you end up giving this dog to a shelter because it doesn't work out, please realize that it WILL be put down. Period. Won't make adoption for liability reasons, since there's not an approved rabies vaccine for wolves. 

I think this is a terrible idea. I think you're going to do it anyway, but please... please don't. 

OTOH, if you're lucky, the breeder is completley full of poo. "Oregon Grey Wolf" is not a type of wolf AFAIK. And most of the 'coydogs' that people have are just wolfy looking sable shepher/husky mixes. So you may just be getting a GSD x husky mix- which can actually be a pretty nice mix! (I just think it's a shame you gave an irresponsible breeder (at best) or a scammer (more likely) any money for it.)


----------



## bebedechocolate (Feb 28, 2008)

It's a really bad idea. I have seen wolf hybrids at work (i work at a veterinary clinic) and they can be scary as adults. One of the two that I have seen had to be neutered and placed in a wolf sanctuary because he was too wild. (he was 1/2 wolf, 1/2 malmaute or husky). Have you thought about checking at the Humane Society in your town for an easier to handle dog? One that is known to be good with cats and that can live in an apartment? I am not against the idea of a dog but a wolf hybrid in an apartment with a cat does not sound safe to me at all.


----------



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

I saw the ad and thought "sweet"???



Why oh why do people buy a "dog" like this....

The only benefit, besides a pretty "dog" is to be able to tell people "hey my dog is part wolf" I personally feel its a lame attempt at attention most of the time. 

Wolf hybrids don't make you cool, spiritual, different, extraordinary, or mysterious. It does not make your dog "better" or superior to other dogs. It will impress only inexperienced people who think its "cool" too.


Show the world a balanced, trained, friendly dog, and you will impress many many more people IMO\




edit: just noticed the list of names..... now i know you want it for the wrong reasons.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Ravenlyn6996 said:


> Im getting a new puppy this friday. I have grown up around dogs and had a few when i was a kid. And you know what that means i pet it and mom feeds it lol. I do have a cat. I have had him and actually taken care of him for 2 and a half years. Hes up to date on all shots, fixed everything is good. Well im 19 i have my own place with my cousin to whom its shared. So i think im ready for a dog. I have done ALOT of searching and a few dogs didnt work out. They were already given out for adoption or they didnt want the dog going to an apartment. So started looking and saw an ad for wold hybrid puppies. I was like NO WAY! SWEET! Did some research and they rock. Plus im weird and really wanted a dog with ice blue eyes, lol. Well found this lady/breeder im assuming. And shes selling one for 150 dollars! Which is even better because huskies are like 400, lol. Well his mom is siberian husky and oregon grey wolf and his dad is a coyote and a german shephard. So hes not full wolf but he has some beautiful breeds in him. Heres a pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honey. You don't sound like you've done very much research. No offence intended.

Did you check your local laws to see if you are even legally able to own a wolfdog?

Or the legally required pen set up?

what do you know of wolf behavior?
because this is not a dog. and especially not one for a first time owner.

I've been playing host to a couple of wolfdogs and hon you are in potentially very great danger.

you need to do a S**T ton more research.

http://www.wolfpark.org/wolfdogs/index.html


you're putting yourself at immense risk. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE 

PROCEED WITH EXTREME CAUTION!


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Since you already have this dog (from the sounds of it) please proceed with caution and thoughfulness. 

If you were living in my State you would need a special permit if anyone recognized the wolf or coyote part of the hybrid. No permit and they take your dog... often to be PTS and dissected etc. for study. Permits here are really difficult to obtain.

As your puppy grows, be very very careful with the cat. Assuming the breeder is not giving you a line of BS, the cat will be in danger as the hybrid matures and develops survival instincts. Personally I hope the breeder is a bit of a PT Barnum and you just got "took" on the wolf part of this. Wolves, BTW do not have blue eyes. Huskies do. 

Another thing you better do is start hiking. If this is either a husky mix with GSD or a wolf/coyote/GSD/Siberian Huusky mix you will need to take it out for a LOT of exercise.. every day, all kinds of weather. Pure wolves will often travel in excess of 10 miles a day at a ground travelling trot, so get those boots on and start to hike because if you have a wolf hybrid, that is a necessity. 

The time this animal is going to take is going to seriously impinge on a lot of your current life. Assuming you go to school or work, a good deal of the rest of your day (like 2-3 hours when he is mature) will be devoted to hiking and training and working with this animal. This means b4 going out with friends, b4 paying attention to a BF, b4 eating and b4 sleeping.. there will be the hybrid. B4 everything.


----------



## DogGoneGood (Jun 22, 2008)

I completely, 100% agree with the above posts.

Non hybrid dogs can be a LOT of work, time, money, energy etc. a hybrid is twice, if not more, of all of these things.

This person is NOT a breeder, and calling her so is a great insult to true breeders. True breeders do NOT breed mutts, and true breeders deffinately don't breed wild dogs.

I always find it almost humorous when someone tells me they have a wolf cross dog. I know it does happen, but it deffinately doesn't happen as often as people think, and not as often as I hear people telling me they have a wolf cross. Some of these dogs if I look at them may appear wolf like, but it's really hard to tell even with that because there are several breeds of dogs or mixes that can appear wolf-like without a drop of wolf blood in them! Other dogs I see that have been claimed to be wolf cross don't look wolf like in the least!
Yet their owners swear up and down that they are because it makes them feel cool *rolls eyes*

I'll admit that the idea is appealing even to me, especially because I absolutely adore wolves. But part of that adoration is respecting them... which means keeping them safe in the wild. It just too much work and too much of a liability if you ask me, and a huge risk to be taking. ESPECIALLY for a first time dog owner. You also have to think of your long-term living situations. I foolishly didn't think that one through very well when I got Linkin (who is just a plain ol' Boxer/GSD ) and am now realizing it's going to take a lot of work and money to find a place where I can have two dogs. Just because your appartment you live in now allows animals, doesn't mean the next place you live in will, and like others have said, if you end up having to give this pup to a shelter he WILL be euthinized without given a single chance.


----------



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

i think its safe to say at this point, that the OP has been scared off..... oh well.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

But wait, we haven't helped pick out a name for the beast yet!

Even if wolf hybrids aren't banned in the particular area where the OP lives (and they are the ONLY canine banned in my town) I can't imagine an apartment complex that would allow it.

The have to carry insurance, after all.


----------



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

RonE said:


> But wait, we haven't helped pick out a name for the beast yet!
> 
> Even if wolf hybrids aren't banned in the particular area where the OP lives (and they are the ONLY canine banned in my town) I can't imagine an apartment complex that would allow it.
> 
> The have to carry insurance, after all.


These names, to me carry the most signifigance to the intense spirtiual connection they will have with the blue eyed wolf dog and to magic, and nature......

Nanook or Nahnuk(from the lost boys)
Diablo
*Storm*
*Azure*
Kaine or Caine
Beo
Diago
*Talon*
Keenu
*Lightning*
*Majik*
*Mystik*
Niko
Bacardi
Hypnotiq
Rayne
Kalani "The sky; chieftain."
*Anubis*
Kane


sorry....couldn't help myself. But this, to me just proves the reason people buy these "dogs"


----------



## klip (Jul 22, 2008)

OK is it safe to go on tangents? Since I think its unlikely the OP will return?
I once found what I'm pretty sure was a husky wandering about in our neighbourhood (without a collar of course). We phoned the police, who said "is it a wolf?" when I said "huh?" they said a half wolf dog had been reported lost. The owners showed up to get their "half wolf". I gave them a bit of a talking to about the lack of collar and id - this was apparently not the first time the dog had gotten lost but they seemed unconcerned.

But you know what? That girl gushed about her lost baby darling, and the dog did not make eye contact once, not with me either. And it just sort of half avoided her, dodging the hugs. Seemed a bit strange. But I very much doubt there was any wolf in that dog.

Its true, people love saying their dog is part wolf. I've had people telling me MY dog is part wolf. Gives them a thrill.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Good advice from everyone and ITA. 

However, the OP did ask



Ravenlyn6996 said:


> Id appreciate any info you could supply me with


So maybe she will return.


----------



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

klip said:


> OK is it safe to go on tangents? Since I think its unlikely the OP will return?
> I once found what I'm pretty sure was a husky wandering about in our neighbourhood (without a collar of course). We phoned the police, who said "is it a wolf?" when I said "huh?" they said a half wolf dog had been reported lost. The owners showed up to get their "half wolf". I gave them a bit of a talking to about the lack of collar and id - this was apparently not the first time the dog had gotten lost but they seemed unconcerned.
> 
> But you know what? *That girl gushed about her lost baby darling, and the dog did not make eye contact once, not with me either. And it just sort of half avoided her, dodging the hugs. Seemed a bit strange*. But I very much doubt there was any wolf in that dog.
> ...



I used to work with a woman who had a pure mexican red wolf as a pet. She had permits. I met it one time when she brought it to work on a leash. It was definelty not dog like at all. It acted like you describe, wouldn't look at anyone, seemed uncomfortable with the situation. 

Im sure this woman was qualified to own it, i mean, the state issued her permits, and that is *no *small feat. But i must admit i don't see the apeal of owning such an animal. To me, large fluffy mammals are pets and companions. This animal obviously didn't like people.


She also gushed about this wolf constantly. She would bring it up, for any and no reason, and was quick to point out to people that didn't ask that she owned a wolf.

If i want a pet i can't bond emotionally with, i have plenty of reptiles for that.


----------



## LoveBrits18 (Jul 31, 2008)

Rone, what you just said about an apartment complex allowing a wolf hybrid....DUH!

Haha, that should have been the first thing mentioned...regardless of all the rest of these excellent points, you're 100% right. I bet there isn't a legitimate apartment complex in this nation that allows wolf hybrids....most of them have a list of banned breeds 3 pages long!

I doubt the OP will even still want a dog at all after she comes back and reads this flame fest...good lord. Well, at least she's saved a lot of unneccessary heartache.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

It's a bit premature to assume we've scared off the OP. He hasn't been on line since his second post to this thread, so he hasn't read most of the responses yet.

Believe it or not, there are people who don't spend every waking moment on dog forums.

(I know. It's incredible.)


----------



## Westhighlander (Sep 28, 2007)

I would name the dog Disaster.


----------



## KaseyT (May 7, 2008)

This handsome fella is the mascot of our dog park and lives in am urban 2 bedroom apartment. He is loved by all that know him and exhibits a personality and intelligence beyond that of any dog I've known. He would never harm a person or dog of any size. When he play stalks (tail flat and head down) or howls, it is right out of National Geographic.

He loves to steal woman's handbags and run around flipping the contents all over the place. In the winter he love to steal gloves. It can be very disconcerting to people who don't know him to have their hand grabbed and be tugged around by what appears to be a 90 lb gray wolf.

HOWEVER:
He is making his owners life unbearable. He simple cannot be left alone. He will trash the apartment in minutes. He has escaped every crate or kennel he has been kept in. Last time he was kept overnight in a commercial kennel he not only escape the kennel, he removed window of the building and was found the next morning happily killing chickens.

There are great stories of him escaping and trotting down busy streets or entering restaurants while people scatter.

His owner, a young single guy, loves him but would love to re-home him so he could have a life, but there is no place to re-home him, and the dog is so bonded to his owner he would go crazy if he were re-homed.


----------



## akatvg (Jul 12, 2008)

I know this has already been said, but this has "bad idea" written all over it. Why, oh why would you want to keep an energetic, dominant dog in an apartment . . . with a cat, no less? 

My husband and I have six cats and a Beagle, and let me tell you, it takes a lot of work to train a dog to leave the cats alone! Beagles are a friendly, happy go luck breed; they're hounds, yes, but overall very sweet and accepting when brought up with other small animals. A hybrid is _not_ going to be the same way. The hybrid will never be fully reliable around small animals.

Is it really worth all of that just to be able to say "I own a part-wolf dog?"


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

KaseyT said:


> His owner, a young single guy, loves him but would love to re-home him so he could have a life, but there is no place to re-home him, and the dog is so bonded to his owner he would go crazy if he were re-homed.


Beautiful animal. There is a couple of places that take in Hybrid wolves and I believe it is Nevada. I think he would be happy with his own kind. Hopefully AC never catches him on his adventures in town.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

This thread makes me sad. To the OP - this is not a good idea. Please refrain.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Can you imagine walking around all your life conflicted? Am I a wolf? Am I a dog? This to me is akin to cruelty IMO.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Gosh this sucks... a part of me would say, let the OP find out the hard way; but the other DOG LOVING part says, no way, this needs to not happen because the wolf-dog will be the one suffering tremendously.

What *really* sucks is that chances are, no matter what we say, he/she will do what they want... even if it's causing an innocent dog to suffer. You all know we see it all too much.

Nessa


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Many of these hy brids are only discernable thru genetic testing. Due to liability, licesning, bans etc. I find it rather weird anyone would advertise they got one? 

I have read of people with pure wolves and the amount of exercise necessary to keep them happy is legendary. I have read that the hybrids are, as CP indicated, confused as to where they belong and sometimes act like dogs and sometimes like wolves. 

Looking at the photo posted by the OP I would want to test this puppy genetically to see if it really has ANY wolf or coyote in it. As pointed out elsewhere in this thread, it is likely a hybrid as most mutts are, but w/o the wild side genes.


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

Most of the "wolf hybrid" ads I've seen were phoney. Most people think it's sexy to have a wolf at home and say it's an hybrid just for that. In the picture the dog looks mostly like a good old mutt and that's probably what he is.


----------



## jbray01 (Dec 26, 2007)

What kind of apartment complex do you live in where they will allow you to have a wolf????

geez, i cant even find one that will let me live there with a lab...


does this complex allow you to have bears and bobcats too?




joking aside, i think it is a v. bad idea. you dont seem to have done enough research to know how to take care of such a difficult dog...


----------



## Ravenlyn6996 (Aug 14, 2008)

RonE said:


> You want to keep a wolf hybrid in an apartment? With a cat?
> 
> Please do some more research. Naming the dog will be the least of your problems.


Oh please. The lady i bought him from had 5 cats, horses, ducks, cows, etc. Just cause he has wolf in him doesnt mean hes vicious. Depends on how they are raised like pitbulls and such. Hes only 10 weeks old and hes doing fine with my cat its actualy my cat im worried about not my puppy.



klip said:


> I would take whatever your breeder says with a BIG pinch of salt as she may not give you a balanced viewpoint. Some quotes (and these are from quite pro-wolf hybrid sites):
> 
> from this site
> Wolf hybrids can be sweet, intelligent companions. However, hybrids are not generally the ideal pet. They require a lot more time, effort and patience than dogs, and are definitely not for the inexperienced. They require special containment and diet, which can be an expensive proposition. And for many people who don't know the facts beforehand, hybrids can go from being docile, adorable puppies to adults who challenge their unprepared owners for dominance, and become destructive and impossible to handle.
> ...


Wolf hybrids are generally part wolf. Hes a .25 wolf. he also has two tame breeds in him. I know all this i have actually read alot of info online im not completely retarded. The lady even talked with me a bit before we left with the dog.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Ravenlyn6996 said:


> Oh please. The lady i bought him from had 5 cats, horses, ducks, cows, etc. Just cause he has wolf in him doesnt mean hes vicious. Depends on how they are raised like pitbulls and such. Hes only 10 weeks old and hes doing fine with my cat its actualy my cat im worried about not my puppy.
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf hybrids are generally part wolf. Hes a .25 wolf. he also has two tame breeds in him. I know all this i have actually read alot of info online im not completely retarded. The lady even talked with me a bit before we left with the dog.


Yep, I've heard all this before. I think just a bout every wolf hybrid wannabe owner says this.


----------



## Ravenlyn6996 (Aug 14, 2008)

First of all... I didn't ask you if i should get him. I asked you what I should name him. Just because I'm 19 doesn't mean I'm an idiot. I have a very intelligent friend who is Thirty years of age and has grown up around all different kinds of animals. Her father lives in Oregon and raises wolves and animals of that nature. So I'm not going into this totally blind. and yes i know that this animal will take up most of my time, and quite frankly I don't have a problem with that.

AkiraleShiba 
Re: New Wolf Hybrid Puppy
Most of the "wolf hybrid" ads I've seen were phoney. Most people think it's sexy to have a wolf at home and say it's an hybrid just for that. In the picture the dog looks mostly like a good old mutt and that's probably what he is. 
YOU ARE RETARDED! If you could only see him in person. and see what his personialty is you wouldnt be saying this.





chul3l3ies1126 
Re: New Wolf Hybrid Puppy
Gosh this sucks... a part of me would say, let the OP find out the hard way; but the other DOG LOVING part says, no way, this needs to not happen because the wolf-dog will be the one suffering tremendously.

What really sucks is that chances are, no matter what we say, he/she will do what they want... even if it's causing an innocent dog to suffer. You all know we see it all too much.

Nessa 



and you, once again i have a very good friend with very good animal skills and a whole lot of land who has already asked me if she can have the dog. NOT SAYING THAT I'M GOING TO GIVE HIM UP!!!! I'm just saying that if ever any thing happened there would be someone to take care of him. (but I'm not giving him up so!!!)




Westhighlander 
Re: New Wolf Hybrid Puppy
I would name the dog Disaster.


How original.....




RonE 
Re: New Wolf Hybrid Puppy
It's a bit premature to assume we've scared off the OP. He hasn't been on line since his second post to this thread, so he hasn't read most of the responses yet.

Believe it or not, there are people who don't spend every waking moment on dog forums.

(I know. It's incredible.) 


First of all I'm not a male....... get it straight.










Thanks for nothing... btw haven't you heard if you don't have anything nice to say don't say it at all????? doesn't seem so. 


and i haven't been scared off so here you go enjoy....



RBark said:


> Yep, I've heard all this before. I think just a bout every wolf hybrid wannabe owner says this.





First of all I'm not a wannabe in any sense of the word... second of all i didn't just get him because of his genetics. I got him because i think he is a beautiful dog. Also I would not have gotten this animal if I didn't think i was capable and if I did not have a back up plan.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Ravenlyn6996 said:


> Id appreciate any info you could supply me with


Funny thing about a public forum...you don't always get the answers you want. For future reference, calling people retarded and blowing up in their face, particularly when you specifically opened it up to opinions as seen above, is probably not the way to convince them you are capable of handling a challenge, and if your new pet is truly part wolf and coyote, then this will truly be a challenge.

All the same, it seems you already have the pup, so good luck.


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

Ravenlyn6996 said:


> YOU ARE RETARDED! If you could only see him in person. and see what his personialty is you wouldnt be saying this.


Thank you for insulting me that's the kind of thing I love in the morning. I hope you'll be able to handle your dog / wolf whatever correctly but I highly doubt it.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

First of all, everyone was giving their honest opinions, there is no need to call anyone RETARDED.

How can we say something nice? Raising a pit bull is not the same thing as raising a dog that has wolf in it. This dog is a puppy, yes he's going to be nice and friendly, it's a..puppy. If you are able to give the animal more than 10 or 15 miles of exercise then you go ahead. 

We are concerned, this is a dog forum, we are concerned about an animal's welfare, of course people are going to get upset when someone gets a wolf mix without any experience themselves in raising large breed partly wildlife. It's good you have friends, but if you don't give the dog what it needs, how do you know your friends will want a problem animal?

By the way, post puppies don't have a strong prey drive...If your dog is part husky, or part wolf, I would be careful, your cat may seem tasty one of these days.


----------



## Ravenlyn6996 (Aug 14, 2008)

Shaina said:


> Funny thing about a public forum...you don't always get the answers you want. For future reference, calling people retarded and blowing up in their face, particularly when you specifically opened it up to opinions as seen above, is probably not the way to convince them you are capable of handling a challenge, and if your new pet is truly part wolf and coyote, then this will truly be a challenge.
> 
> All the same, it seems you already have the pup, so good luck.


Well for one i didn't ask for peoples opinion about the dog itself. I just stated the fact that i was getting one and asked for the opinion on a name and people blew up in my face. They didn't call me names but they called my dog names which is worse. So in no way does me responding show any idiocy on my maturity level. I was taking up for my self and my dog. The way that they responded was uncalled for and ridiculous just because i said wolf. I responded with truth on how they acted. Stupid not all but some of the replies. I also have my cousin and friend that read what some people wrote and was like wtf...are they retarded? I understand that a puppy in general is hard work...its like raising a child. I also understand a wolf mix is just as complicated and slightly different than a regular dog. And i like that. I didnt want just a regular dog. Since i was a kid ive wanted an animal like this. And actually its a proven fact that wolves only attack others OTHER than their owner because they are territorial and bond extremely well with their owner. Thats why they cant be adopted out because they only get attached to one person. 

In the wild wolves travel in packs. There is always an alpha male. The leader of the pack. You have to show your dog your the dominant one and your the leader of the pack. Thats also where alot of people make mistakes. They treat it like a normal dog. And yes its wolf instincts will reach a maturity level when it nears adult hood BUT thats why you dont make mistakes when its young...hence why i got mine so young.



AkiraleShiba said:


> Thank you for insulting me that's the kind of thing I love in the morning. I hope you'll be able to handle your dog / wolf whatever correctly but I highly doubt it.


Well you would honestly HAVE to be retarded if you dont know how. Like everyone said its obviously not like a dog therefore you dont treat like a normal dog. People were pretty much insulting me and my dog so i was a bit upset when i responded to yours. One guy even called my dog a beast. So sry but im not an idiot.



Pepper said:


> First of all, everyone was giving their honest opinions, there is no need to call anyone RETARDED.
> 
> How can we say something nice? Raising a pit bull is not the same thing as raising a dog that has wolf in it. This dog is a puppy, yes he's going to be nice and friendly, it's a..puppy. If you are able to give the animal more than 10 or 15 miles of exercise then you go ahead.
> 
> ...


Well my point was since obviously you didnt get it. A pitbull can be just as vicious and mean and attack kids and so on and so forth just as much as a wolf. Its all on the owners part and how you raise it. Why do you think breeds like pitbull, rottweilers, dobie's have to have insurance on them? Because alot of people werent raising them correctly and they got a bad rep. Just like with wolves. I have also read alot of things where people say nothing but good things about wolf mixes. They are extremely intelligent. And extremely loyal. Its a proven fact that a wolfs brain is larger than a dogs. My dog wont have problems and i can give it what it needs so it wont be a problem. And his mom is a husky/oregon grey wolf and his dad is a coyote/german shephard. So its not like hes complete wild. He does have two domesticated breeds in him to even out the wild.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

You need to read up on wolves more. 

How do you think new alpha males in a pack come about? The lower rank wolves fight to get their new position. I would not enjoy having to remind my place every single day. And one slip they notice your weak. And we can't use teeth to hold our alpha place. A lot of dogs will bite you if they think you are above them. I got bitten by a min pin who's owners let it get dominant over them and it thought that it ran everything!


Also, if your dog has part wolf in it, and that wolf part comes out. In no way can you dicipline him, he is an intelligent animal, not a dog, he doesn't have to listen to you if he doesn't want too.

I recomend trying to socialize him as much as possible without over loading him, because a dog or people agressive wolf could lead to disaster.

Looking at his picture, Kane seems like a good name, or Anubis, Nubi for short haha.


hmm I just thought of some advice.
If the dog is truly wolf, I do not think you will have to a cert your dominance like crazy. Maybe just ever day reminders, like, not letting him on the couch until you say so, or, sitting before meals and etc...consistent lessons like this will help diminish any reason for him to want to dominate you, if you could, maybe enrolling him in puppy classes while he is young would be a very good idea.


----------



## klip (Jul 22, 2008)

In fairness to the OP, the tone of this thread degenerated quite early on before she returned - people were making disparaging remarks about her age etc, which is hardly the best way to get someone to listen. And I include myself in that, and apologise. Ravenlyn I think its unlikely that you will, but I hope that you feel able to return to this forum for any other questions you have because even the easiest puppy causes problems and I'm sure you will need help and advice.


----------



## Ravenlyn6996 (Aug 14, 2008)

Pepper said:


> You need to read up on wolves more.
> 
> How do you think new alpha males in a pack come about? The lower rank wolves fight to get their new position. I would not enjoy having to remind my place every single day. And one slip they notice your weak. And we can't use teeth to hold our alpha place. A lot of dogs will bite you if they think you are above them. I got bitten by a min pin who's owners let it get dominant over them and it thought that it ran everything!
> 
> ...


Thank you for you advice.. I really do understand what your saying about how new alpha males come to be. and i think .. like what you said about just little things like not letting him on the furnature until i say so or sitting before meals is what im going to do but not over do it to where he feels threatend. and thanks for the name but me and my friend think we have decided on the name steele.



klip said:


> In fairness to the OP, the tone of this thread degenerated quite early on before she returned - people were making disparaging remarks about her age etc, which is hardly the best way to get someone to listen. And I include myself in that, and apologise. Ravenlyn I think its unlikely that you will, but I hope that you feel able to return to this forum for any other questions you have because even the easiest puppy causes problems and I'm sure you will need help and advice.


No its ok. Its in human nature to assume things. It happens all the time. Thank you for your apology i really appreciate it. Well I have narrowed down the names for my pup. Raiden, Steele(the bad dog from the 1995 movie balto, they look similar), Skye and Nanook. But so far its really between Raiden and Steele. But I think i prefer a one syllable word so its easier for the dog. I know how to treat and somewhat raise a puppy. I just dont know how to potty train it. Like i have a general idea. Atleast im not clueless but its new for me. And Im not sure what to feed him. The breeder had him on Science Diet for pups. But im thinking about switching him to blue buffalo or Innova.


----------



## klip (Jul 22, 2008)

You will find some excellent advice on training in the stickies here. Including this one on potty training


----------



## Ravenlyn6996 (Aug 14, 2008)

klip said:


> You will find some excellent advice on training in the stickies here. Including this one on potty training


awesome thank you.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Once again, I am rendered speechless by your immaturity. I'm finding it difficult to believe that you are my age. 

Good luck with your puppy.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

http://www.inetdesign.com/wolfdunn/

please go to this website. talk to these people. also wolf park

www.wolfpark.org.

look into their section on wolf hybrids. talk to these people (and they will talk to you, they answered me) they know what they are talking about. 

Check your laws. Wolf Hybrids frequently fall under the category of a regulated "breed" (note the quotation marks) 

There are also often legal requirements for how you must house your wolfdog. and many of them speak of large isolated enclosures with 8 foot fences and dig guards. These animals are extremely intellegent escape artists. 

Please do a little more research. For your own sake and for the sake of the dog.


----------



## Ravenlyn6996 (Aug 14, 2008)

rosemaryninja said:


> Once again, I am rendered speechless by your immaturity. I'm finding it difficult to believe that you are my age.
> 
> Good luck with your puppy.


Excuse me? I am appalled by your retardation because in NO way am I immature. So because i take up for myself and my dog...know what im doing and not stupid or scared off...im immature. riiiight.



zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> http://www.inetdesign.com/wolfdunn/
> 
> please go to this website. talk to these people. also wolf park
> 
> ...


Sweet thanks for the links. Yeah but im sure they are illegal but my landlord will love him and all i have to say is that hes husky/German shepherd. Well my apt now is 850 square foot and i have a fenced in backyard with a 8 foot privacy fence, lol. I just need a dig guard. And eventually im getting a 2 bedroom that's 1350 square feet. I'm not gonna go around and tell people i have a wolf mix because im sure they will flip like most of the people on here did.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

-from the wold dunn


something I wanted to call your attention to. 


Behavioral Traits
Early, consistent socialization of the hybrid is necessary at an early age, to adults, children, other animals, noises, situations, etc. If this is not done, the animal may grow into a skittish, unmanageable, fear-biting adult.
Destruction - the wolf is a digger by nature, and the destruction in your home can be extreme, i.e. the living room couch, other furniture, even the walls themselves. Many high content hybrids can open just about anything (despite baby-proof locks) including the refrigerator, cabinets, and doors.
The fact that wolves do not defecate in one area like domesticated dogs, combined with the natural inclination to mark their territory, makes housebreaking wolves and high content hybrids extremely difficult.
High content hybrids are not good watchdogs, due to the wolf's timid nature. Do not expect a high content hybrid to protect you or your property. High contents and pure wolves don't bark much (usually one warning bark, as opposed to the dog's repetitive bark), so they don't make good "alarms", either.
Howling - wolves and hybrids howl, whether out of loneliness, at sirens, or for their own wolf reasons. Take into consideration what type of neighborhood you live in and what your neighbors will put up with. Not everyone appreciates the eerily beautiful howl of the wolf, especially at 4:00 am.
Mouthing - mouthing and nipping are natural behaviors which must be modified at an early age. Teaching an adult 120 lb. hybrid not to bite is no fun, not to mention dangerous.
As far as being good with kids, yes, they can be brought up and socialized with children. But be aware that the prey instinct may be triggered by the young/small child running, or falling down and crying. Many hybrids grow to be very large in size, and play roughly as well. * Regardless of breed or content, no large dog should EVER be left alone with a child.*
Obedience - wolves are extremely intelligent. They do, however, have their own reasons for doing things, and do not have the inbred desire to please humans that dogs do. Obedience training (especially with higher contents) is likely to take more time and effort and produce less reliable results than with a dog, although it can be done. Getting a high content hybrid to come when called is a major undertaking; most can not be let off leash in a public area because of this (combined with the fact that children or small animals may trigger the prey instinct at any time). But many low contents have, with perseverance, gone through formal obedience training class and even excelled. Another extremely important thing is that you establish yourself as alpha early on. It is natural for wolves to challenge the alpha for place in the pack order. You must be prepared to deal with these types of behaviors correctly. *Never, ever hit a wolf or hybrid.* Seek help from a professional trainer experienced with hybrids.
.
Day To Day Considerations
Hybrids are escape artists. They need an escape-proof enclosure, with room to run. Hybrids (or for that matter, dogs) should NEVER be kept on a chain as a primary means of containment. The minimum necessary for containment is six foot high chain link fencing with lean-ins at the top, and a dig-proof bottom. Hotwire and a perimeter fence are also recommended. Kira Frye's packet (see last page) has extensive information regarding the building of a proper enclosure.
Hybrids need companionship, canine as well as human. Another hybrid or large breed of dog of the opposite sex is preferable.
Wolves are carnivores. High content hybrids do not do well on kibble alone. Be prepared to supplement the diet with fresh meat - many of the sources listed on the last page go into specific detail on this. It is a good idea to locate a source for meat and find out the costs involved before obtaining your animal.
Transporting high content hybrids and pure wolves in a car is difficult. Getting them into the crate is an ordeal in itself, and many defecate and urinate out of fear during the ride, making a routine visit to the vet an unpleasant experience at best. Some owners find it necessary to tranquilize their animals before transporting them. Be aware that some vets refuse to treat wolf hybrids of any content, and some refuse to administer the rabies vaccine since its effectiveness on hybrids remains to be proven (although this is an issue which is currently in debate, and evidence is pointing towards the vaccine being approved for use on wolves and wolf hybrids).
.
A Word About Percentages
It has been estimated that over 90% of wolf hybrids sold in this country are credited with being of higher wolf content than they actually are. One danger in this is that the buyer purchasing a low content animal thinking it's higher may have the animal for years with no problems, training it like a dog, having it live in the house, be housebroken, non-destructive, etc. This person then spreads the story of how wonderful these high-content animals are and how easily cared for not much more trouble than a dog! Someone else hearing this (or even this same person getting a second animal down the line) then gets what actually IS a high content animal - and is in for a big surprise. Also, keep in mind that in addition to percentage, the number of generations the animal is away from a pure wolf will affect behavior as well. A hybrid which is 8 generations down the line from a pure wolf will be less "wolfy" than one who is 3 generations away.
Most high content hybrids (and certainly pure wolves) do NOT make good house pets; most people who have high content animals keep them in the house as pups, only to banish them to the yard after the destruction and behaviors become too much to deal with. This is not to say that no one has ever been successful at keeping a high content in the house (however, many who think they have done so may unknowingly have lower content animals) - but it would take extreme effort and dedication, as opposed to the amount of work required to acclimate a lower content or pure dog.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Ravenlyn6996 said:


> Excuse me? I am appalled by your retardation because in NO way am I immature. So because i take up for myself and my dog...know what im doing and not stupid or scared off...im immature. riiiight.


It frustrates me every time I see teenagers ignoring good advice just because it's not what they want to hear, and labeling their stubbornness as "sticking up for themselves." 

Learn to take advice from people who are in a position to give it, and by "people" I'm not even referring to myself.


----------



## Ravenlyn6996 (Aug 14, 2008)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> -from the wold dunn
> 
> 
> something I wanted to call your attention to.
> ...


I already knew most of that, lol but i did learn some new things. Thanks for your help too.



rosemaryninja said:


> It frustrates me every time I see teenagers ignoring good advice just because it's not what they want to hear, and labeling their stubbornness as "sticking up for themselves."
> 
> Learn to take advice from people who are in a position to give it, and by "people" I'm not even referring to myself.


What on earth are you talking about. People were practially calling me names and my dog. So i wasnt taking up for myself? A man or whatever he is called my puppy a beast! Im not like most girls. Im not just saying random crap for my own good. I can look at myself and realize if im in denial or not and change it. I can take advice if given correctly thank you. But when i never really asked for it to begin with especially the way most people responded was uncalled for. I mainly was asking for help naming the dog. Not to start bashing me and the dog. And Im almost 20 and i had to grow up at a very young age. Im actually very mature for my age. And didnt you say you were the same age? Im not stubborn...on some things yes but not when admitting im wrong. 

And cant you see i am taking peoples advice!? I have talked to two people so far and taken advice everyone else was not advice. Just mere bashing the breed. And its not because i didnt want to hear it. Oh i read it, it was just BS!


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Ravenlyn6996 said:


> What on earth are you talking about. People were practially calling me names and my dog. So i wasnt taking up for myself? A man or whatever he is called my puppy a beast! Im not like most girls. Im not just saying random crap for my own good. I can look at myself and realize if im in denial or not and change it. I can take advice if given correctly thank you. But when i never really asked for it to begin with especially the way most people responded was uncalled for. I mainly was asking for help naming the dog. Not to start bashing me and the dog. And Im almost 20 and i had to grow up at a very young age. Im actually very mature for my age. And didnt you say you were the same age? Im not stubborn...on some things yes but not when admitting im wrong.
> 
> And cant you see i am taking peoples advice!? I have talked to two people so far and taken advice everyone else was not advice. Just mere bashing the breed. And its not because i didnt want to hear it. Oh i read it, it was just BS!


Unfortunately, this is a public forum and when you ask for advice on a public forum, people can post whatever they want, including advice you didn't ask for. You can't fault people for posting advice you didn't ask for.

Besides, just because advice isn't asked for doesn't mean it shouldn't still be taken into consideration. Things like the dog's psychological needs, prey drive and so on are all very important and they are all things that you have almost completely dismissed.

I wouldn't take the word "beast" to be an insult if I were you, people on this forum frequently refer to their dogs and other pets as "beasts" in an affectionate way.

If you read your first post again, I'm sure you'll be able to see how it seems like you are jumping into this with very little preparation. The reasons you listed for getting this particular dog are: other dogs didn't work out, wolf hybrids "rock" and you wanted a dog with ice blue eyes. Oh, and the dog was cheaper than a husky. Those are not compelling reasons to get any dog, let alone a wolf hybrid, in my opinion. To put this bluntly -- and I hope this doesn't offend you, though to be fair I can't see how it wouldn't -- your posts make it sound like you just want a wolf hybrid, as opposed to a purebred dog, because it's "cooler" or "different."

No one here would bash any breed, breed-mix or dog. I certainly am not. My only concern is that you are biting off more than you can chew. I'm sure you agree with me that getting a wolf hybrid is not ideal for a first time dog owner. 

By the way, if you are almost 20 then you are older than I.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

I want to say that I'm in no way trying to insult you with this. I am offering an honest candid opinion as someone who has experience with wolf hybrids.


I hope you will rethink your position on the possible legal ramifications. Because the ultimate outcome of being "caught with your pants down" impacts the dog the hardest of all. He will be PTS for ANY mistake you make.

A note on the cat: Wolf Hybrids will kill a cat in the blink of an eye if the cat in any way sets off their trigger. I've experienced this firsthand. 


If your pup is really the % content advertised....Be careful. Do not show any physical signs of weakness in their presence. Upon reaching maturity they are very likely looking for any excuse to challenge you and in wolfy terms that means a physical fight. I'm not saying this is the case all the time but very definatly a good bit of the time. better safe than sorry.


I know you didn't ask for all this but I feel it would be lax on my part not to bring these things up because they are very important considerations if you wish to prevent the kinds of disasters that pop up in the news. 

I do know how it feels to be fascinated by an animal people fear. I own Pit Bulls. But owning an animal that people fear places an extreme responsibility on the owner to be a stickler for the details and keep reasons for that fear from ever coming into being.

That's why my comments might sound harsh in tone a bit, I just feel it's extremely important.


That being said. Use your Wolfdog to do some good if you are intent on keeping him. Contact Wolf Park about how you can assist in spreading the word about conserving the wild wolf population. 


Also it's highly recommended wolf and wolf hybrid pups be taken from their parents and hand raised. I'd be suspicious of a pup who wasn't.

last sidenote I promise =):

a breed is basically a line of selectively bred animals. Most wolf x dogs don't fall under this category as their breeding isn't far back enough. there's no set "type" for a wolfdog unless you are speaking of something like a saarloos(sp?) wolf hound.

good luck.


----------



## Ravenlyn6996 (Aug 14, 2008)

rosemaryninja said:


> Unfortunately, this is a public forum and when you ask for advice on a public forum, people can post whatever they want, including advice you didn't ask for. You can't fault people for posting advice you didn't ask for.
> 
> Besides, just because advice isn't asked for doesn't mean it shouldn't still be taken into consideration. Things like the dog's psychological needs, prey drive and so on are all very important and they are all things that you have almost completely dismissed.
> 
> ...


I cant take something into consideration when i already knew it. I did do research before i got the dog. Just because i said those things doesnt mean its the only reason why i got the dog. Yeah i like it because its unique. I was being very picky about the dog i wanted. And its not really my first dog i had two other ones. Its just what i wanted. Plus yeah huskies were over 400 and i didnt want to spend that much off the bat. The fact that my wolf dog is exactly what i wanted in a dog and it was only 150 was shocking but perfect for me budget wise. So i could buy other stuff for the dog and have money left over. I know what im getting myself into. I realized this from the start IM NOT RETARDED, lol. Im up for the challenge and going to win it no matter what. Im tired, its 6 am here. But whatever and i dont turn 20 till october lol but thats still not too far away.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Aaaaahhhh 6996

*I think the chances of the 19 yr old not taking the wolf-hybrid (if he is a true wolf-hybrid) are slim and none. Some things in life I guess you just got to jump in and get wet. OP's age is a big factor. Hey while we're on the wolf subject has anybody seen any wolves in a circus act? I'm just curious.*

I remember when I was young, arrogant and definitely not the brightest bulb in the box(42) and already had 15 yrs professional training experience. I aquired a 2 yr old true wolf-hybrid that had given owners problems. I'm not going to write a book about the experience here because I'm going to stick by my earlier post above and I know, you gotta do what you gotta do. My stupidity got my wife bit and my training prowess(legend in my own mind) was null and void with this animal. I hope you have a better experience than I and my wife had. Still got this question, has anybody seen any wolves in a circus act. I have seen lions, tigers, elephants etc. but never any wolves. Just curious.


----------



## Chico'sMom (Apr 10, 2008)

wvasko said:


> Still got this question, has anybody seen any wolves in a circus act. I have seen lions, tigers, elephants etc. but never any wolves. Just curious.



No, I have never seen any wolves in a circus act, but it got me to thinking about a old Disney movie, in which one of the main characters was a wolf, The Journey of Natty Gann. Upon checking imdb.com the "wolf" was actually a malmute/wolf mix, that also was in White Fang, not that it makes it any easier to own or train one. I am sure there is good reason why there are none in circus acts, probably a little to unpredictable....


----------



## klip (Jul 22, 2008)

Intersting point about the circus.

google google google -

All I could find was a reference to Weller Brothers Circus who are supposed to use "arctic wolves" and mentions that they need totally different training methods from dogs.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Chico and Klip
Thank you for answers. I did not remember ever seeing a wolf act in a circus and as far as The Journey Of Natty as we know there are bunches of wolf-hybrids out there that are not wolf-hybrids and I would be a little suspect of Hollywood anyway. Not that's not a big deal either way. I just thought it was kinda different, that with wild animal trainers who work with all types including bears etc, I could not remember any wolf acts. It was an interesting point to bring up on this thread.


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

Ravenlyn, I hope it works out the way you expect it to. But please get in contact with the people at Wolf Park, and the other places suggested. You may honestly think you know what you're getting into but most, if not all, of your knowledge so far comes from books and from someone selling you a puppy (not always the best source of honest information). The reality of rasing a wild or partly wild animal is very different in practice than in theory.

Best of luck with your pup. http://www.rawfeddogs.net/ You might want to check out this site for a proper diet for your hybrid. As someone already mentioned they often do not do well on kibble.


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

Ravenlyn6996 said:


> Excuse me? I am appalled by your *retardation* because in NO way am I immature.


This statement just solidified your immaturity in my mind.

Retarded? Really? I think I stopped using that term when I was 12.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Regardless of whether we agree with, or accept, the advice offered on a public forum, we don't call each other "retarded." It is an insult both to forum members and to those with genuine mental disabilities, and it demonstrates a lack of maturity that makes it difficult to take the rest of the post seriously.

In other news, you cannot pre-qualify the kinds of advice you are going to get on an Internet forum. e.g. You cannot say, "I only want to know about names - not whether it's a good idea." Short of personal insults, you open yourself up to any opinions as soon as you post a question or discuss a situation. That is the nature of an Internet forum.

It's time for a little time-out, but this free advice is offered to anyone who comes to this forum soliciting opinions.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

And on tht note, I feel it's time to put this thread to rest. Hopefully the OP can learn from this and come back to be a productive member of this forum.


----------

